# to my fello digitian new fathers



## avinandan012 (Jan 9, 2014)

> Kids who grow up using iPads and iPhones, for example, have no reason to know nor care about even the most basic facts, such as the *differences between storage and
> memory*.



Don't let you child be one these dumbs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 9, 2014)

+1 to this.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 9, 2014)

WTF !!!  

Kids who grew up without ipads/iphones in the past and in future still won't/don't have any idea about Storage & Memory.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 9, 2014)

takemein said:


> WTF !!!
> 
> Kids who grew up without ipads/iphones in the past and in future still won't/don't have any idea about Storage & Memory.




 Exactly...+1

  Its totally irrelevant..!


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 9, 2014)

thread title was weird and why cant a kid use an iphone and not know the difference b/w memory and storage...
i grew up watching tv, should i know how crt works?


----------



## snap (Jan 9, 2014)

always know your roots


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 9, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> thread title was weird and why cant a kid use an iphone and not know the difference b/w memory and storage...
> i grew up watching tv, should i know how crt works?


we are not in CRT age anymore. Just look around the corporate sector how many jobs are there in hardware sector compared to software ??? Everything is becoming more automated by the day. So the requirement of good programmers are also growing. There are many local companies who want to automate but can't cause there are not enough small firms to provide the service with local costing, and can't go to the big ones cause brand value means the cost outweights the benefits. 
This has a direct link to India's import as we know 80% or more consumer goods are imported. We have man power and resources but the people incharge are of old thoughts(read: either don't know benefits or simply don't know how to grow) and lacks innovation. Some of current generation( born  between 1970-1990 ) changing the trend but the flow is very slow cause before Atalji's Govt. came there were little to none venture capitalists were in India(one had to go to US to seek meetings with VCs). Now there are few available and investing $1-10mil+ in Indian companies specially in software fields and also in VLSI manufacturing R&D. 

Now coming to the op, why these knowledge are required apart from IIT/NIT and few premier institute the BTech/BE graduates coming with degrees in Engineering most of them are unable to write code apart from what was taught in syllabus. Current Indian syllabus taught how to score marks . So to be able achieve critical thinking some sort of home schooling also required(where you as a parent come in), so that these next gen can have the knowledge and guts to be entrepreneurs of our country.

My dream is to see India become 21st century's "Land of opportunity". 
Just go read how many companies are owned or co-owned by IIT alumnus in San Francisco Bay Area so you will get the idea.

There's a saying goes like this:' charity begins at home.'

Free will also comes from parents and family.



takemein said:


> WTF !!!
> 
> Kids who grew up without ipads/iphones in the past and in future still won't/don't have any idea about Storage & Memory.


hmm!! kids who grew up with iphone 1(2007-08) are belong to a class whose family income way surpass 30% tax slab, so they won't/don't need to have any idea about Storage & Memory.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 10, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> hmm!! kids who grew up with iphone 1(2007-08) are belong to a class whose family income way surpass 30% tax slab, so they won't/don't need to have any idea about Storage & Memory.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nipun said:


>


well it's your choice.

*i.imgur.com/JP2xZB3.jpg


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jan 10, 2014)

Read Steve Wozniak's interview.

Founders at Work: Stories of Startups' Early Days - Jessica Livingston - Google Books

Lack of resources creates an intense motivation matched by none, which creates geniuses like Woz. Devices like ipad/iphone don't help with that in any way. A computer makes much more sense.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 10, 2014)

Forget about the kids, how many of your associates know about everything that they use daily?? Or even better, do you know about everything that you use daily?


----------



## amjath (Jan 10, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Forget about the kids, how many of your associates know about everything that they use daily?? Or even better, do you know about everything that you use daily?



Forget about that, how many of us read manual before using a product. Many don't even know what is a SAR.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 10, 2014)

amjath said:


> Forget about that, how many of us read manual before using a product. Many don't even know what is a SAR.



hahahaha well said.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 10, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Read Steve Wozniak's interview.
> 
> Founders at Work: Stories of Startups' Early Days - Jessica Livingston - Google Books
> 
> Lack of resources creates an intense motivation matched by none, which *creates geniuses* like Woz. Devices like ipad/iphone don't help with that in any way. A computer makes much more sense.



*Geniuses are not created, they are born(atleast until now). *

Computers were being built and sold for decades and it has done nothing special to make the General public aware of technologies.
Tablets like Ipad or whatever, *will also* make no difference to them just like any computer in the world.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Geniuses are not created, they are born(atleast until now).


 i have to completely disagree with you.most of the people have the potential to become a genius,they just have to realise it.a person needs to understand himself,what are the places he can excel,what are his interests and what are his capabilities when everything falls in line you will get a great successful person but most of them fails to understand this because of mere ignorance.



> Computers were being built and sold for decades and it has done nothing special to make the General public aware of technologies.
> Tablets like Ipad or whatever, will also make no difference to them just like any computer in the world.


If computer or tablets or phones fails to create awarness or generate knowledge among the people about technology,then is it the mistake of these gadgets or the people? if guns or bombs kill people then is it the mistake of guns or the humans?
my friend bought a 50k laptop and he is 23 year old and one day he asks me "how to copy and paste a file" and the year it happened was 2013.In my class most of them have smartphones but i can surely say hardly few people will know what is android or ios or windows.if you keep a computer cabinet infront of them and ask them what is this they will say CPU whether it be empty or filled with lime stone.
Its just the ignorance and lack of thirst for curiosity and knowledge.just byheart things get marks and get a job and earn money even if you don't know or like the work you do whole day in your job.
For us  "IGNORANCE is a BLISS" just ignore these people and move on.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 10, 2014)

Solution: Linux.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 10, 2014)

> Solution: Linux.


hahahaa...i don't expect everyone to be even that pro   its too much.think about girls,they will curse canoninal everyday and every moment they use their computer.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 10, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> well it's your choice.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/JP2xZB3.jpg



How does that image make sense here?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 10, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> hahahaa...i don't expect everyone to be even that pro   its too much.think about girls,they will curse canoninal everyday and every moment they use their computer.



At least it will promote knowing how the system works.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 10, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> i have to completely disagree with you.most of the people have the potential to become a genius,they just have to realise it.a person needs to understand himself,what are the places he can excel,what are his interests and what are his capabilities when everything falls in line you will get a great successful person but most of them fails to understand this because of mere ignorance.


*You are talking about success and I'm referring to Genius/Natural talent, Let me put it differently...... Fast bowlers are born and not made....makes sense ??? *



sukesh1090 said:


> If computer or tablets or phones fails to create awarness or generate knowledge among the people about technology,then is it the mistake of these gadgets or the people? if guns or bombs kill people then is it the mistake of guns or the humans?
> my friend bought a 50k laptop and he is 23 year old and one day he asks me "how to copy and paste a file" and the year it happened was 2013.In my class most of them have smartphones but i can surely say hardly few people will know what is android or ios or windows.if you keep a computer cabinet infront of them and ask them what is this they will say CPU whether it be empty or filled with lime stone.
> Its just the ignorance and lack of thirst for curiosity and knowledge.just byheart things get marks and get a job and earn money even if you don't know or like the work you do whole day in your job.
> For us  "IGNORANCE is a BLISS" just ignore these people and move on.


*Exactly my Point. It is the people and not the IPAD that make them dumb and the article is simply rubbish !!!*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 10, 2014)

Quote from the article:



> Kids who grow up using iPads and iPhones, for example, have no reason to  know nor care about even the most basic facts, such as the differences  between storage and memory.



I stopped reading after this.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 10, 2014)

> You are talking about success and I'm referring to Genius/Natural talent, Let me put it differently...... Fast bowlers are born and not made....makes sense ???


i pulled out the meaning of genius and it says this 
A genius is a person who displays exceptional intellectual ability, creativity, or originality, typically to a degree that is associated with the achievement of an unprecedented leap of insight.
so if you strike out that genius and leave only "natural talent" then your statement holds good.if you add genius,then what i said will hold good according to me.



> Exactly my Point. It is the people and not the IPAD that make them dumb and the article is simply rubbish !!!


+1.if that also implies to android then the article is utter rubbish


----------



## Nipun (Jan 10, 2014)

sukesh1090 said:


> Its just the ignorance and lack of thirst for curiosity and knowledge.just byheart things get marks and get a job and earn money even if you don't know or like the work you do whole day in your job.



.

Oh, and why is this in news section?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nipun said:


> How does that image make sense here?


you have the choice to ignore my warning


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 11, 2014)

@sukesh1090,genius is born with natural talent.you can not bat like Don Bradman or Sachin Tendulkar even if you were to taught cricket since childhood but you can become a successful batter with hard work,training & a little bit of sporting aptitude.Albert Einstein's theory of relativity was ahead of any thing at its time & just to give an idea:
How a NASA Experiment Proves Einstein Right, Again - TIME


> the space agency's orbiting Gravity Probe B mission, or GP-B for short, has at last confirmed not one, but two of relativity's more subtle predictions — and *it took only 51 years and three-quarters of a billion dollars to do it.*



*many people confuse talent with genius so here is a good way to remember it:
Talent hits a target no one else can hit; Genius hits a target no one else can see.*


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 11, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> @sukesh1090,genius is born with natural talent.you can not bat like Don Bradman or Sachin Tendulkar even if you were to taught cricket since childhood but you can become a successful batter with hard work,training & a little bit of sporting aptitude.Albert Einstein's theory of relativity was ahead of any thing at its time & just to give an idea:
> How a NASA Experiment Proves Einstein Right, Again - TIME
> 
> 
> ...


That's the whole point,our dear Friends.
+1..............................+1..................................+1......................... to you,whitestar.
Being a very below common man  and truly having average level of knowledge + intellect + intelligence,I have nothing to quote or comment or say.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 11, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ~snipped~*
> Talent hits a target no one else can hit; Genius hits a target no one else can see.*



 source?


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 11, 2014)

^^Talent hits a target no one else can hit; Genius hits a target no one else can see. - Arthur Schopenhauer at BrainyQuote
*i.brainyquote.com/photos/a/arthurschopenhauer385253.jpg
i dont know if this is where op took it from 



harshilsharma63 said:


> Look buddy. We can help you in this. but, if we help now, you'll expect help later too. this way you'll never be able to learn anything and will always be dependent on someone. If something looks confusing, Google it and see what it means. There are numerous guides available for the purpose.



EDIT: befor it starts any confusion i wanted to tell that it is a brilliant quote too


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *Talent hits a target no one else can hit; Genius hits a target no one else can see.*



nice words


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 11, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^^Talent hits a target no one else can hit; Genius hits a target no one else can see. - Arthur Schopenhauer at BrainyQuote
> *i.brainyquote.com/photos/a/arthurschopenhauer385253.jpg
> i dont know if this is where op took it from
> 
> ...



I think you quoted me from a different thread


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 11, 2014)

i found this quote on a psychology forum thread debating nature vs nurture regarding genius.i believe that genius is born & even if environment is not favourable genius will find a way.environment significantly affects talent though so if a person has programming talent but never/very late taught computer course then his talent will be wasted or not utilized efficiently.genius however can not be wasted & even if he start preparing very late he will still left others behind in that field.


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 11, 2014)

^ yes genius is indeed born, the convolutions on your brain matter, the more the convolutions (i.e. the folded parts on the brain, that look like intestines) the more brainy(pun)/genius the person....atleast that is what i learnt....


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 12, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^ yes genius is indeed born, the convolutions on your brain matter, the more the convolutions (i.e. the folded parts on the brain, that look like intestines) the more brainy(pun)/genius the person....atleast that is what i learnt....



You are correct according to latest Medical Science Theories.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, but it is still possible for someone who lacks intellect to gain some by constantly practicing. A persons intellect arises mainly from the number of connections in the brain. Therefore, the more you practice something, more connections are created which would increase your skill. Of course, you will have to practice a lot though. And of course, someone born with the brain of a genius would have an advantage always.

Edit : As for the OP, when PCs were popular, still most of the people did not know the difference between storage and memory. The same trend has continues to this day. The common folk will always try to shirk the burden of knowledge. Therefore, they will only try to know the bare minimum that they need to get their job done. That is why only those with an inclination towards technology and who genuinely yearn for knowledge would know the difference because they would seek it out on their own.

I learned about computers when I was 7-8 years old. My dad did not tell me much about computers but I had developed an appetite for technology and I started reading Rapidex computer books and understood the workings of the peripherals on my own.

But then again, in my time computers were a novelty and the only way I was exposed to one was when my dad's office was getting computerized for the first time and he bought home the above mentioned Rapidex books to learn to operate it himself. Therefore, I became interested in it because it was something new that I had never seen before and I got obsessed with the diagrams (I suspect that I may have had Aspergers, but I am not sure). Then in my school they had machines ranging from 286s to 486s and the sirs would occasionally open them up and I would ask them how each component worked. 

Now that it is so common, everyone takes them for granted, even the kids who are exposed to them early. Also, since more and more devices are closed architecture, it is even harder for people to learn about the working of new devices. But I believe that the ones who have the temperament for and inclination to technology would gain knowledge towards it regardless of whether they are educated about it or not. You only need the right spark.

Edit : Also, the user interfaces these days are too "dumbed" down. Therefore, people can get the job done with relatively ease, further pushing people towards ignorance. However, those who have used the command line on various operating systems would know how they had to encounter various concepts of computing. Like using MSCDEX in order to use CDROM's with MS-DOS or the concept of mounting drives into folders in Unix systems.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2014)

^ I partially agree. I was never good at understanding mathematical notations but now I'm really good at it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 12, 2014)

@DesmondDavid,what you said applies to realising & fully utilize your talent.to put it simply:
*talent+hard work/practice=success+good at work*
but
*genius(hard work or no hard work)>>talent+hard work*

of course now-a-days people throw around genius word too lightly but if strictly going by standards of Newton,Einstein,Niels Bohr,Werner Heisenberg etc 99.9% of those people call genius will fail though they can be considered as extremely talented.*a very good example of this is all those thousands of 160+ IQ people(Stephen Hawking's IQ is 160) who in today's world have much better technology & resources compared to old generation genius scientists & yet none of them can be considered as equivalent to those old geniuses.*these high IQ people are extremely talented & with practice & hard work can achieve very good results but just because they have high IQ does not make them genius.

if a child has talent in technological field then with appropriate help(in form of early classes/exposure) will help but if a child is born genius then all these thing don't matter,as simple as that.of course if someone has no talent to begin with in pc/related areas then too it doesn't matter.


----------

